# Might be getting ripped off in a trade...



## psycle_1 (May 22, 2014)

So I get a PM about trading my Axe Fx Ultra for a Kemper. Obviously I'm intrigued. I do some research on it and I think it's a good idea. Worst case I can sell the Kemper and get an Axe Fx II. Dude has been a member on here for a while, but has no feedback and only 6 posts. 

We agree on the trade and agree to ship on 5.21. I sent him tracking as soon as I shipped it as he requested. He has not been online since 5.20 when we originally agreed to the trade and exchanged addresses. 

So my Ultra is tracking to deliver to him tomorrow. I was thinking about waiting until 9am and if I don't have tracking from him have UPS return the Ultra to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## BusinessMan (May 22, 2014)

Would UPS be able to hold it there until you hear back? Based on the situation, with something that expensive I'd have UPS send it back to me. I hope it gets sorts out


----------



## psycle_1 (May 22, 2014)

Yes, I can have UPS hold until a later date, but I wonder if I should just forego the whole thing and have it shipped back. The lack of communication really pisses me off, especially in this day and age. Common sense people: if you have an active gear deal going on, both parties need to keep in contact.


----------



## broj15 (May 22, 2014)

I would have it shipped back honestly. Seems like the option where you have the least likely hood of getting fvcked in the end. Worst case scenario is you have your axe fx and his kemper both sitting on your doorstep in which case you can send the axe fx back or his kemper never shows and you foiled his evil plot.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 22, 2014)

yeah I'd get it shipped back to you. . . what that guy said ^^^


----------



## psycle_1 (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, it will serve him right for not keeping up communication if indeed the Kemper shows up...

Thanks guys


----------

